# Barbell Hang Clean and Press



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

How many of you do it?
Now that my shoulder is better I can do them.....Me likey.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 8, 2011)

I love this exercise.  The version that I do is called a power press.  I saw it on the gaspari nutrition site.  It is the actual hang clean movement, then do 2 overhead press reps.  All that equals one repetition.  I usually start my delt workout with these.  3 sets of 5 total reps per set.  I also learned to swallow my pride and start off with light weight to get the proper form down.  It makes a huge difference.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I love this exercise.  The version that I do is called a power press.  I saw it on the gaspari nutrition site.  It is the actual hang clean movement, then do 2 overhead press reps.  All that equals one repetition.  I usually start my delt workout with these.  3 sets of 5 total reps per set.  I also learned to swallow my pride and start off with light weight to get the proper form down.  It makes a huge difference.


Link please.


----------



## Built (Jan 8, 2011)

The press part sometimes annoys my right shoulder impingement, but I do powercleans from a hang a few times a week. Love 'em.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 8, 2011)

Built said:


> The press part sometimes annoys my right shoulder impingement, but I do powercleans from a hang a few times a week. Love 'em.


 

I feel ur pain !


----------



## DIVINITUS (Jan 9, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I love this exercise.  The version that I do is called a power press.  I saw it on the gaspari nutrition site.  It is the actual hang clean movement, then do 2 overhead press reps.  All that equals one repetition.  I usually start my delt workout with these.  3 sets of 5 total reps per set.  I also learned to swallow my pride and start off with light weight to get the proper form down.  It makes a huge difference.



I do these and it's nice to find someone else who does, I couldn't find the movement anywhere and started to think I was doing something completely made up or wrong.  With good form, one hell of a fun excersize!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I love this exercise. The version that I do is called a power press. I saw it on the gaspari nutrition site. It is the actual hang clean movement, then do 2 overhead press reps. All that equals one repetition. I usually start my delt workout with these. 3 sets of 5 total reps per set. I also learned to swallow my pride and start off with light weight to get the proper form down. It makes a huge difference.


 
I like the double press movement  pretty much an all-in-one shoulder/traps WO. Throw in some delt raises and you'd be done.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> I love this exercise.  The version that I do is called a power press.  I saw it on the gaspari nutrition site.  It is the actual hang clean movement, then do 2 overhead press reps.  All that equals one repetition.  I usually start my delt workout with these.  3 sets of 5 total reps per set.  I also learned to swallow my pride and start off with light weight to get the proper form down.  It makes a huge difference.


I am going to try this tomorrow ...thanks.



min0 lee said:


> Link please.


I went there but his videos kept on freezing on me, will try later on another computer.



Built said:


> The press part sometimes annoys my right shoulder impingement, but I do powercleans from a hang a few times a week. Love 'em.


I know the feeling, after breaking my clavicle and some tendons I was a bit hesitant on this exercise but its been good so far. Can't believe how good a feedback I am getting.



theCaptn' said:


> I like the double press movement  pretty much an all-in-one shoulder/traps WO. Throw in some delt raises and you'd be done.



Same here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2011)

Its funny, but while I was searching the net for the proper way to do them there were various different videos with different forms.....


----------



## Built (Jan 9, 2011)

You might be seeing some folks doing jerks, and some doing presses.


----------



## cshea2 (Jan 9, 2011)

I was going to say clean and jerk's are fun too, more of a lower body exercise but there are so many different variations you can do, like split jerks for example.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2011)

Built said:


> You might be seeing some folks doing jerks, and some doing presses.



What's really bad is that other forums and body building sites are posting the wrong exercises... YouTube being the worst offender.


----------



## TooOld (Jan 9, 2011)

I like them too.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2011)

*Which form is the proper one.*

Form A.





YouTube Video











Form B.





YouTube Video











Form C.





YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2011)

a


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2011)

None of those are close to what I would consider proper form.


----------



## fufu (Jan 9, 2011)

YouTube - Olympic Weightlifting Technique Vid-(2 of 2)

skip about 1/3 of the way through to get to the clean portion.


----------



## cshea2 (Jan 9, 2011)

All three of those looked like muscle cleans. The form was way off, these need to be as explosive as possible.


----------



## Built (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's a friend of mine doing a 172kg C&J with good form:





YouTube Video


----------



## pwloiacano (Jan 10, 2011)

If you go to the Gaspari Nutrition site, then go to training videos.  It is under the off-season back link.
I strictly do these in proper form and do not care about the weight.  This is an excellent exercise for overall shoulder and trap development.  Going to heavy and sacrificing form just increases the chance of injury.  These also work your forearms pretty good as well.


----------

